# A bryozoan goby and other bryozoan inhabitants



## nickhope (Oct 14, 2013)

Divers first started noticing this undescribed little goby living in the near-white bryozoan, _Triphyllozoon inornatum_, a couple of years ago in Ambon and Alor in Indonesia.

I filmed one with an abnormal eye recently in the Lembeh Strait. It was only about 1cm long. Ichthyologist Gerry Allen plans to study and describe this species soon.

The video also shows a bryozoan crab, _Pachycheles garciaensis_, and bryozoan snapping shrimp, _Synalpheus_ sp., living in similar bryozoans.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvkAUsGrBog

[yt]jvkAUsGrBog[/yt]








http://www.fishforums.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

Cool fish, thanks for sharing.


----------



## LizStreithorst (Aug 5, 2015)

Amazing photography. Imagine...just one centimeter long. You are beyond good.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Wow. He fits right in there, doesn't he?


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Pico tanks here he comes


----------



## nickhope (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks for the kind comments


----------

